# meowing and weeing!



## steve bain (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all. I have done a bit of reading up but none of the methods have worked.

I have 2 rescue cats, one female (3.5 yrs) and one male (2yrs). The male is the problem one! he (moses) is a turkish/burmese angora and has been 'sorted' in the downstairs department.

they have lived with me for around 6 months now with no problems until i had to get a lodger in. Moses began to wee on my bed in the evening when i downstairs. he would then sulk with me. I decided it was an accident and not to worry. After the second time i keep them out of my room all of the time. problem is if i forget to shut the door, i get the wee treatment!

in the last few weeks he has now started meowing outside my room as son as my alarm goes off, whilst i shower and until he is fed. It doesn't bother me as i am awake but my lodger works nights so i think he probably doesn't appreciate it.

More recently i have noticed his tail hair is thinning down a fair bit which i put down to shedding but may be stress?

just need some advise of how to stop this behaviour really. They are both house cats and i clean the litter tray daily.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

If the behavior definitely started when the lodger moved in it does point to stress. 
Have you spoken to the vet to rule out any health problems, such as urinary tract infection etc?
Does the lodger interact with your kitty at all? Give him treats and pets him, maybe sometimes feeding him when it's kitty's dinner time?

Ems x


----------



## steve bain (Oct 21, 2010)

thats a good idea. the lodger likes both cats and strokes then but he does like picking them up and cuddling which they don't like. i keep saying to stop it but he doesn't see the harm. i'll get him to feed them too.

There seems to be jealousy between the cats too as to who gets my attention as the female is far more dominent and the male sits and sulks.

i just want them both to be happy really.

the last 2 weekends i have started to let them in the garden in a controlled way too for an hour or so as i do not want them to be house cats which they seemed to enjoy. I was planning obn doing this more and more as the weather gets better and eventually give then free reign!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet they love being outdoors! Sooty is at his most happy when he just plonks himself down on the steps outside.

The flatmate definitely needs to stop picking them up though, as if they don't like they are likely to get very wound up by it. Getting him to feed them will make them bond with him a bit more too.

You could always try and play with the two kitties together so they feel like they are getting equal time from you. I wouldn't give the sulky boy more attention than the girl though, as this could make her more pushy and thus make the problem worse! Also, when you give them treats, get them both in the same room and give them their treat at the same time. It's the little things I find that help


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh and on the thing about meowing more, Sooty when younger never used to be very talkative, now he talks for king and country! Sometimes their habits just change.
Sooty will talk to me if I'm in bed and he wants food or to go out. If I talk to him in a baby voice he responds and we can have a fullblown conversation! He also talks if he can't get in where he wants to or if something isn't to his liking. He doesn't meow though, there is no dainty meowing in our house. It's more of a bleating noise, much like a sheep


----------



## steve bain (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, some good advice. I think they both need more attention and playing which is why i thought going outside is a good idea as there is more to entertain them although they went straight to the front of my house where the road is when i have a massive back garden! its like they know where not to go and go there. It worries me as i lost my old cat on that road.

i think i'll get some new toys at lunch to play with them both. they don't seem to enjoy playing much. i think the previous owner did not play with them much as kittens maybe. 

i'll tell my lodger too, but i can't stop him to be fair as he is at home during the day when i am not there.

Playing more and letting them outside seems like a good plan as well as putting lodger in place.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, did you ever find the missing cat that you thought was under the floor boards?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

More attention never hurt any kitties  As long as it;s in equal measures it can't do any harm. 
If you have a big garden, can't you make it secure to ensure they can't get out into the road? They don't necessarily need to wander far, most cats are happy to be able to chase birds and mice in the garden and finding hiding places. Oh and lying in the scorching sun 
It's worth telling him that you think it may be stressing them out, that just because he has known cats that are happy to be picked up, not all are.
I guess at the end of the day if they have more stimulation it may settle any problems. Have you got a tall climber that they can play/sleep on? I got one for Sooty and he loves it to bits, even crams himself on to the ledge he is technically too big for. It gives them something to scratch too¬

In terms of your bed, have you thought about putting his foodbowl there so he associates it with his feeding place? Cats don't like to pee where they are going to eat  Or feed him his treats there every time. Otherwise I have heard citrus juice really helps as cats don't like the smell!


----------



## steve bain (Oct 21, 2010)

> Hi, did you ever find the missing cat that you thought was under the floor boards?


sadly not. i did lift the bath in the end and there was no sign of her so i think all the noises were in my mind and she escaped on the first night. I advertised lots and spent many weekends hunting out sightings to find another similar cat. Hopefully she has a good home with someone who has taken her in. When i realised she wasn't going to be found I rescued these two. double the trouble!

Some really good advice here. thanks. No chance of making my garden secure unfortunatly, its all hedges and knackered old wire fences. To make it cat proof would be impossible! I do not want to trap them indoors so sadly I think it will just have to be a risk i run and only let them out when i am outside with them maybe.

citrus is a good idea and i will try it. as is food in that room. I like letting them in my room as they like to sleep on top of my wardrobe. They have plenty of things to climb but nothing specifically made for cats if that makes sense. wardrobes, bookshelves, kitchen all of which they like to climb up! lots of cupbards and things to hide away in as well.

I do not doubt for 1 second that the peeing on the bed is a sign that he is miffed about something or another!

I will get the vets to check him out also.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck 

And keep us posted! 
x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

steve bain said:


> sadly not. i did lift the bath in the end and there was no sign of her so i think all the noises were in my mind and she escaped on the first night. I advertised lots and spent many weekends hunting out sightings to find another similar cat. Hopefully she has a good home with someone who has taken her in. When i realised she wasn't going to be found I rescued these two. double the trouble!
> 
> Some really good advice here. thanks. No chance of making my garden secure unfortunatly, its all hedges and knackered old wire fences. To make it cat proof would be impossible! I do not want to trap them indoors so sadly I think it will just have to be a risk i run and only let them out when i am outside with them maybe.
> 
> ...


That's a shame about your first cat  I too hope someone has taken her in and is caring for her.

With regards to your current problem, have you cleaned the areas your boy is peeing with a specialist cleaner? If not, it's best to do this to discourage repeated inappropriate peeing. I can recommend 'Simple Solutions'; this will get rid of the cat pee smell and hopefully deter your cat from peeing on the bed - once a UTI or similar has been ruled out. Good luck at the vets


----------



## steve bain (Oct 21, 2010)

some progress!
bought a few new toys and played with both of them all night until they got bored which was literally forever! although they still prefer the old one with catnip in it!  although they just wanted to roll on it, not chase it!

i also feed them meat morning and evening and they have a ball with dry food in it they chase around when they want some. 

the big change is i put dry food in the bowl like they used to have so they can 'graze'. I tried to stop this as one is getting fat. previous owner established it and felt the ball seemed to work well as an in between.

anyway, left food out and no crying this morning for food. they were downstairs sleeping!

i've also ordered a feliway and am taking the duvet to laundette again but will crean with the stain remover mentioned earlier (also on order).

will let you know how it goes.

Steve


----------

